# New River Surfing Site



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Right on! Cool site...


----------



## mastodonj (Sep 5, 2014)

Very impressive site! 

I have been wanting to find more webcams at whitewater parks but, so far,
the only one I know of is at Glenwood.

A question for everyone: How much interest is there in having webcams at
whitewater parks? (I'm only familiar with some of the parks in Colorado so
I'm not sure if other states' whitewater parks usually have webcams.)

I'd be real happy to know what the wave is going to be like before driving
to a place and wasting my time because it's not right for me and/or my board. I might know what a spot is like at 1000 cfs but maybe I've never
seen it at, say, 600 cfs. 

Surfline (SURFLINE.COM | Global Surf Reports, Surf Forecasts, Live Surf Cams and Coastal Weather) has been putting up webcams at surfing/windsurfing spots all over the world for probably 20 years (they first started as a telephone service where you
just called up to find conditions at particular sites, back in the 1980s). 
Anyhow, I have talked with some of the principals at Surfline and they are
open to webcams at river surfing locations that they would install & maintain. The devil is always in the details e.g. finding the right location,
getting internet access, electrical power, security etc.

The real question is: How much interest is there out in the river surfing
community? 

If you want to message me privately or just reply to the thread, I'll try
to compile the input.

thanks!


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks! Webcams are certainly something I'd be interested in; they exist in a few other spots already. Links: Boise, Reno, Kellys (Payette), Bend (potentially borked right now?), Glenwood (mentioned), Charles City IA, Manchester IA (potentially borked), Elkader IA, Salida. 

Looks like Gunnison had one once but I can't find a stream.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

And for those of you coming at river surfing for a whitewater kayaking background, here's a primer.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Nice work Jake!


----------



## cdean1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice site man. I live up in Northglenn. It would be cool to get out with some other guys. I am not good at it yet but amped to learn.


----------



## RiverRestoration.org (Apr 27, 2004)

*Bend surf wave*

Bend has a great webcam and a big time surf scene. 
eyeonbend V2.0


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah, we just added Bend to our list of road trip locations and descriptions. More details here, and more info on the road trip guide here. cdean, if you want to get out, shoot me a message and we can get together.


----------



## raynes (May 16, 2017)

Nice site and very informative. I'm a newbie and looking to get more involved. This has been a great resource so far. Thanks.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Glad I could help


----------



## TomFR (Jun 23, 2017)

craven_morhead said:


> Yeah, we just added Bend to our list of road trip locations and descriptions. More details here, and more info on the road trip guide here. cdean, if you want to get out, shoot me a message and we can get together.


Great info on Bend, I'm heading there this summer and found it useful!


----------

